# Meet Remy! <3



## Merc (Aug 2, 2011)

Well I didn't expect it to be so soon, but it finally happened. I am a snake owner. :wub: Meet Remy! He's a beautiful 3-foot-long male Hog Island boa, and a dream come true for me. ^_^ 






















Needless to say but I am in love. L-O-V-E. Very sweet and easy to handle, and his colouring is to die for. He's just full of oranges and pinks and greys.. :wub: I adore his freckles too. :lol:


----------



## Malti (Aug 2, 2011)

beautiful  ~ well done


----------



## Merc (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks! Just gotta work on getting that beardie now too, lol! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats! I used to breed boas, they can be a joy - or a pain... I'm glad you got a nice one! I like the hoggies because they change colors  Very nice looking snake you have.


----------



## crucis (Aug 2, 2011)

Whoa he IS beautiful... i love how the constrictors are big but can be so mild and easy-going.

It's a pity that the regulations in my country are so myopically absolute that all herps (and insects/arachnids!) are illegal to trade. The only exceptions are mealworms, crickets, feeder frogs, and the red-eared slider.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello Remy, don't eat your master! :tt2:


----------



## Ryan.M (Aug 2, 2011)

What a gorgeous snake!


----------



## Merc (Aug 3, 2011)

Leeann said:


> Congrats! I used to breed boas, they can be a joy - or a pain... I'm glad you got a nice one! I like the hoggies because they change colors  Very nice looking snake you have.


Thank you! I do love their colours, but I'm a fan of the Hoggies because of their smaller adult size. And when I had him sexed and learned he was a male on top of it, I was sold. :wub: 



crucis said:


> Whoa he IS beautiful... i love how the constrictors are big but can be so mild and easy-going.
> 
> It's a pity that the regulations in my country are so myopically absolute that all herps (and insects/arachnids!) are illegal to trade. The only exceptions are mealworms, crickets, feeder frogs, and the red-eared slider.


Thank you! I love the boa temperament as well. Couldn't ask for a better snake. And aww, that is too bad you can't trade most of these guys! ):



hibiscusmile said:


> Hello Remy, don't eat your master! :tt2:


 :lol: Shouldn't have to worry about that, though he has tried to steal my glasses. Hmm. Trying to make it so I can't see him when he strikes!



Ryan.M said:


> What a gorgeous snake!


Thank you! I'm smitten. :wub:


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 3, 2011)

He's soooooooo cute! My little sister wants a corn snake but my mom is totally against it, even though she knows they're not venomous and she can't come up with an excuse why not. Pretty snake!


----------



## Malti (Aug 3, 2011)

Idolofreak said:


> He's soooooooo cute! My little sister wants a corn snake but my mom is totally against it, even though she knows they're not venomous and she can't come up with an excuse why not. Pretty snake!


move to eu, got an Anery looking for a home


----------



## Merc (Aug 3, 2011)

Idolofreak said:


> He's soooooooo cute! My little sister wants a corn snake but my mom is totally against it, even though she knows they're not venomous and she can't come up with an excuse why not. Pretty snake!


Some people are just inherently afraid of snakes, and unfortunately her being the parent, she really doesn't _need_ a reason.  It's really no wonder, them being an efficient predator, I think we're predisposed to being afraid of them. (Doesn't help that through most of our lives, snakes are consistently thought of and preached as being 'bad' or even 'evil'.) Best you can do is to keep trying to educate her.  Gently. :lol: Corn snakes make fabulous pets!


----------



## crucis (Aug 5, 2011)

Speaking of snakes, there's a large number of smaller species out there which eat primarily insects (which means they can share a mantid's food stash!)

North American examples would include the 'Rough' and 'Smooth' green snakes (Opheodrys aestivus and vernalis). Wonder whether it's occured to anyone on this forum to keep them?  They've been described as 'docile', and I'm sure they would make great &amp; easy pets... If herps were legal in Singapore, an insectivorous snake would prob be top on my wish list.


----------



## dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

A handsome fellow you have there.


----------

